# '41 Rollfast Klunker - "Uncle Nino"



## GD5877 (Jun 10, 2020)

First I would like to thank everyone here for the knowledge and assistance, especially @stingrayjoe for the bike, and the for the simple and trouble-free transaction, greatly appreciated.   I apologize for what I’m about to do to this bike. 

My goal is to build a bike that I can ride almost anywhere (street, gravel, and mountain trails.)  I want it to be single-speed, coaster brake, moto bars, rigid fork, and *hopefully* find a way to squeeze 29x2.4 Maxxis tires in there.  I know someone who has a similar bike and it was possible with some help from the LBS.

*BEFORE:*
_“Uncle Nino” _comes from the bike apparently being from the NJ Shore... and I am guilty of watching a show about that region. 





*CURRENT STATE OF AFFAIRS:*
Although the paint was original on this bike, it had to go.  I am super pleased with the appearance now, and I'm going to be applying a clear matte finish to protect it.




*WHAT'S NEXT?*
I'll be visiting my LBS to have him look the frame over and determine the best route to take as far as finding an old/modern steel fork, and discussing how we're gonna squeeze those huge tires in there. 

To be continued...


----------



## Cooper S. (Jun 10, 2020)

What’s the point of using 29”s but not upgrading to gears and a derailleur?


----------



## fattyre (Jun 10, 2020)

Because single speed is boss. ^^^


Fun project!!


Don’t rule out big 650’s.   Large 29er tires can start to have a huge roll out diameter so low cadence riding can get very taxing.   Also consider tubless.  You’ll never wanna mess around with stiff sidewalls and heavy tubes again. 
These Schwalbes are great tires for everything-








						Schwalbe G-One Allround | Super Ground | Black | 28x1.35 | Addix Speedgrip | 11600764.02
					

THE MULTI-PURPOSE GRAVEL TIRE. It impresses with unique versatility and balanced riding characteristics, whether on asphalt pavement, dirt roads or e…




					www.schwalbetires.com


----------



## GD5877 (Jun 10, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> What’s the point of using 29”s but not upgrading to gears and a derailleur?



Kind of what @fattyre said.  I'm looking for simplicity, and it just seemed like 29" or 27.5 would be a good choice.  If we get into a physics debate, I'm going to lose.


----------



## GD5877 (Jun 17, 2020)

*First part arrived today:*
Salsa Cro Moto Grande 29" QR 
I've decided on 650b rims (for now, to avoid cutting into the frame) which are in transit now.


----------



## GD5877 (Jun 19, 2020)

Stem, bottom bracket, and fork are here.  I can *almost* see a bike now.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## GD5877 (Jun 19, 2020)

Rollfast badge courtesy of @Gordon looks right at home on the bare metal.  Thank you for the sale and the quick and well packed shipping.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 20, 2020)

I saw this one pop up for sale and thought "wow look at that beautiful green paint" oh well.... I'll get over it. this ain't the only 41 rollfast left in the world.  enjoy and have fun! https://tse2.mm.bing.net/th?id=OGC....=G/eCYE+G4mwx4pmHnepJNAWQsUUzQNY6nbqS12J7L/4=


----------



## GD5877 (Jun 20, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> I saw this one pop up for sale and thought "wow look at that beautiful green paint" oh well.... I'll get over it. this ain't the only 41 rollfast left in the world.  enjoy and have fun! https://tse2.mm.bing.net/th?i.d.=OGC.a8c2bb93eb1252f8d65f5573698d5cde&pid=Api&rurl=https://media.giphy.com/media/elz840VqznlyYpiB8y/giphy.gif&ehk=G/eCYE+G4mwx4pmHnepJNAWQsUUzQNY6nbqS12J7L/4=
> 
> View attachment 1214909



I've seen a few people admiring the green paint on this bike.  I *did* ask around and determine that it's not necessarily a sin to remove OG paint from a 41 Rollfast.  I'm trying to respect this community as much as I can, while creating an abomination that most here would probably turn their heads at.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 20, 2020)

I wouldn't call it a sin. It's your bike. If it was a Dayton streamline it would be different.  Hope you love the end result.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 20, 2020)

I guess I'm a sucker for 41 rollfast bikes


----------



## GD5877 (Jun 22, 2020)

I initially ordered a brand new Shimano Cb-E110 for this bike, but then I found this 60 y/o gem and couldn’t say no.  Hopefully it’s mechanically sound and works as well as it did back in the day.


----------



## GD5877 (Jun 25, 2020)

Front hub arrived, getting closer day by day.


----------



## the tinker (Jun 25, 2020)

Although you did start off by giving an apology, for ruining a nice original survivor, you have put yourself out there, and you're not completely off the hook. I've  rat-rodded a whole lot of bikes, and I can see your project is going to turn out nice, but there's too many rusty frames out there to ruin an old original bike with a great green paint-job like yours.  I've taken some heat myself on the CABE, for some of the pre-war bikes I've made into rats; but all of them had "bolt-on" accessories that left no permanent  damage to original paint. Bare-bones frames with bad paint-jobs are always readily available and they're cheap for projects like yours. Of course, you do own it, but post it in the "Custom bikes forum."  The original bike guys don't look at them and you won't get any flack. Have fun with it.


----------



## GD5877 (Jun 25, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Although you did start off by giving an apology, for ruining a nice original survivor, you have put yourself out there, and you're not completely off the hook. I've  rat-rodded a whole lot of bikes, and I can see your project is going to turn out nice, but there's too many rusty frames out there to ruin an old original bike with a great green paint-job like yours.  I've taken some heat myself on the CABE, for some of the pre-war bikes I've made into rats; but all of them had "bolt-on" accessories that left no permanent  damage to original paint. Bare-bones frames with bad paint-jobs are always readily available and they're cheap for projects like yours. Of course, you do own it, but post it in the "Custom bikes forum."  The original bike guys don't look at them and you won't get any flack. Have fun with it.



Just to verify, "Project Rides" is for "_Working on a restoration or *custom build*? This is the place to keep a running topic documenting your project step-by-step_" so hopefully I haven't strayed too far off the path already.  I fully understand that what I'm doing with this bike doesn't appeal to 95% of the folks on this site, but I also feel like this is the best place to find helpful, friendly people who are willing to share their knowledge and experience.  I am already in pursuit of another bike, something to keep original or restore (like I know how to do that.)  The one thing I *do *know is that all of this is getting me more involved in RIDING BICYCLES, and I don't think anyone's going to baulk at that.     -Peace


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 25, 2020)

LOL.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 25, 2020)

I think that the brown tone looks better in the south western desert environment; where the NY forest green would not.


----------



## GD5877 (Dec 25, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> I think that the brown tone looks better in the south western desert environment; where the NY forest green would not.



Agreed!  Green just happens to be my least favorite color... especially primary green.


----------



## mrg (Jan 2, 2021)

Think your kinda missing @the tinker point ( I really wondered the same thing ) there are plenty of non og paint frames around for projects. I love building a cool bike out of a crusty frame instead of tearing down something og and that green bike og was worth more than a bare frame and I think kinda rare color.


----------

